# Sniper Elite v2 kleiner Test bericht



## Killmaschin (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe PC Games Leaser

Heute stelle ich euch mal Sniper Elite v2 vor.

Die Story spielt im Jahre 1945 im deutschen reich man ist ein Sniper auf geheimer mission für die USA.

In der ersten mission muss man einen Wissenschaftler töten der an der V2 rackete gearbeitet hat und die Baupläne für die V2 rackete dabei hat.

Da sich das Spiel vom Spiel nicht viel verändert hat ist alles beim alten geblieben das einsigste was sich geändert hat ist die Grafik und sie schnelichkeit vom spiel sälber es ist jetzt noch Aktion reicher als vorher

Fazit:

da ich das Spiel auf dem höchsten schwierichkeit grad gespielt hatte und es für mich immer noch zu leicht war hatte ich es in 4stunden durch +dlc kill Hittler

Pro und Contra:

+schöne Grafik
+einsteiger freindlich
- Weil zu leicht für Pro Gamer
- zu kurze spiel zeit
- spaß und Aktion für zu kurze zeit

Einselpieler-Testurteil

wie schon oben beschrieben geben ich dem spiel eine wertung von 65%







mfg Killmaschin


----------



## Metalhawk (7. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für diesen informativen Test, jetzt werd ich es mir doch nicht kaufen, weil zu leicht für Pro Gamer.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Mai 2012)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen informativen Test, jetzt werd ich es mir doch nicht kaufen, weil zu leicht für Pro Gamer.




Bezeichnest du dich selbst als "Pro Gamer"?  

Ansonsten hätte man den Text durchaus informativer schreiben können, vorallem vor dem Abschicken hätte man(n) nochmals drüberlesen können und müssen. Ich bin sicherlich kein Rechtschreib-Nazi, aber Dinge wie "sälber", "racketen", "einsigste" ... die müssen nicht sein.

Des Weiteren soll wohl Sniper Elite v2 durchaus anspruchsvoll sein, jedenfalls im höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Gibt es nicht sogar einen Koop-Modus bei Sniper Elite v2? Das sind Dinge, wo sich Sniper Elite durchaus von anderen Spielen unterscheidet ... und das wird hier mit keiner Silbe erwähnt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten hätte man den Text durchaus informativer schreiben können, vorallem vor dem Abschicken hätte man(n) nochmals drüberlesen können und müssen. Ich bin sicherlich kein Rechtschreib-Nazi, aber Dinge wie "sälber", "racketen", "einsigste" ... die müssen nicht sein.


Nichtmal "Killmachine" hat es als korrekter Username geschafft... 
Du weint man ja Blutstränen angesichts dieser "Rechtschreibung".


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch Einselspieler


----------



## Mothman (7. Mai 2012)

Killmaschin schrieb:


> Hallo liebe PC Games Leaser


Ich lease mir die auch immer nur. Wer kann sich den Kauf auch heutzutage schon leisten... 

Episch schlechte Rechtschreibung. Aber Übung macht den Meister, also immer fleißig schreiben!


----------



## golani79 (7. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Des Weiteren soll wohl Sniper Elite v2 durchaus anspruchsvoll sein, jedenfalls im höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Gibt es nicht sogar einen Koop-Modus bei Sniper Elite v2? Das sind Dinge, wo sich Sniper Elite durchaus von anderen Spielen unterscheidet ... und das wird hier mit keiner Silbe erwähnt.


 
Auf Sniper Elite (Höchster Schwierigkeitsgrad) ist es dann gar nicht mal so einfach.
Ballistik, Wind, aggressivere Feinde .. da muss man schon auf einiges machen. 

Bzgl. Spielzeit - bin jetzt glaub ich in Mission 5 und hab mittlerweile ~10 Stunden gespielt.
Weiß jetzt nicht genau, wieviele Missionen noch kommen, aber ich denke, insgesamt werde ich wohl so auf ~20 Stunden kommen.
Offensichtlich bin ich nicht pr0 genug 

Mir gefällts recht gut und wenn man mit dem SP durch ist, gibt es ja noch die verschiedenen Coop-Spiemodi.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber Übung macht den Meister, also immer fleißig schreiben!


Der Junge braucht keine Extra-Motivation, sondern Nachhilfe-Stunden.


----------



## Exar-K (7. Mai 2012)

Ich denke mal das hier und der Resident Evil-Test sind nur Trollversuche. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die ernst gemeint sind.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das hier und der Resident Evil-Test sind nur Trollversuche. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die ernst gemeint sind.


 "tühbisch" - oh mein gott


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das hier und der Resident Evil-Test sind nur Trollversuche. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die ernst gemeint sind.


Das fehlende Talent für die korrekte Buchstaben-Verteilung und die Schlichtheit des Satzbaus wirkt aber auf die eine oder andere Art erschreckend "authentisch"...


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Mai 2012)

Wenigstens krieg ich hierdurch bessere Laune^^ die war heut morgen so trüb wie das Wetter^^


----------



## Rabowke (7. Mai 2012)

Wobei RE:RC wohl wirklich eine Gurke sein soll ... 

Aber sein "template" für Tests find ich dufte, das sollte man mal RR schicken als Grundlage für zukünftige PCG-Tests ... Happykind wird es freuen!


----------



## Mothman (7. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Junge braucht keine Extra-Motivation, sondern Nachhilfe-Stunden.


Fürs Schreiben braucht man immer Motivation und ich will nicht, dass sich hier jemand nicht traut etwas zu schreiben, weil er nicht gut schreiben kann. 
Ich finde es richtig Fehler aufzuzeigen, aber dabei muss man auch fair bleiben. 
Wir kennen den Grund ja nicht, warum er eine so schlechte Rechtschreibung hat. Vielleicht kann er ja einfach nicht anders. 

Also lassen wir "el autore" doch noch mal zu Wort kommen, bevor wir in an einer Schule anmelden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also lassen wir "el autore" doch noch mal zu Wort kommen, bevor wir *ihn* an einer Schule anmelden.


Ich glaub der Junge hat dich schon mit 'nem Virus befallen.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Mai 2012)

Erinnert mich ein wenig an den User "Blackdimmu", oder so ähnlich.
Allerdings ging er mit seiner Rechtschreibschwäche offensiv um und damit war das Thema gegessen.

Ich meinte ja schon weiter oben, ich bin kein Rechtschreib-Nazi ... nur wenn man weiß, dass man eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat, dann nimmt man Word und seine Rechtschreibkorrektur und lässt seinen Text eben automatisch korrigieren.

Die gröbsten Schnitzer dürfte Word wohl ohne Probleme ausbügeln. Aber das ist eben der Anspruch eines jeden selbst ...


----------



## Mothman (7. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Junge hat dich schon mit 'nem Virus befallen.


lol...
Klingt jetzt bescheuert, aber: Meine Tastatur ist etwas im Anus, ich muss immer aufpassen, weil manchmal die Tasten nicht mehr reagieren. Ich muss immer richtig "reinhacken", damit die reagieren. Und wenn ich nicht aufpasse, wird ein Buchstabe auch schon mal verschluckt.  Bin in letzter Zeit ständig am ausbessern von eigenen Texten deshalb.^^

Werde mir mal die Tage ne neue Tastatur kaufen.


----------



## Exar-K (7. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Happykind wird es freuen!


 Bring ihn auf keine dummen Gedanken, sonst macht er wieder 20 neue Threads auf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Bring ihn auf keine dummen Gedanken, sonst macht er wieder 20 neue Threads auf.


 
Ach ja, da war ja dieses wichtige Thema "Preview statt Vorschau" (oder umgekehrt)...


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Mai 2012)

Giovanni Trapattoni als Spieletester: " Spiele ganze gute, aber nichts  für die Brotgäma. Isse viele Einsteigerfriendly, aber Spiele kurz wie  Zigarette. Was erlauben Entwickler? Ganze Geld aus die Fenster geworfe. I  have the cat in the säck gekauft. Spiele ist wie eine Flasche leer. Ich  habe fertig."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ernsthaft: Einfach ein bisschen üben, dann klappt das schon. Perfekt schreiben können eh nur wenige, aber ein wenig darauf achten sollte man schon 

Zum Spiel an sich: Naja, das klingt eher nach einem Spiel, welches man sich irgendwann für 10 Euro holt. Ist jetzt nichts, wofür ich den Vollpreis ausgeben würde.


----------



## Metalhawk (7. Mai 2012)

Mit welcher Ernsthaftigkeit hier manche diesen schönen Beitrag verunstalten macht mich sehr traurig. Offensichtlich fehlt manchen sowohl der Respekt gegenüber dem TE als auch die Fähigkeit zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen. 
Ja ich stehe dazu ein Pro Gamer zu sein.


----------



## Dangerdef (7. Mai 2012)

BTT:

Die grobe Einschätzung zum Singleplayer empfinde ich als passend.
Die KI spielt nicht wirklich reizvoll, auch grosse Gruppen von Gegnern sind kein Problem.
Gesamtspielzeit des Singleplayer aber wie heute üblich mit 4-6 h.

Coop-Modus (2 Spieler) für den Verlauf der Kampagne und auch Wellenmodus gegen 10 Wellen von Gegnern auf verschiedenen Maps.
Durchaus nicht sooooo schlecht gemacht.KI agiert akzeptabel auf hohem Schwerigkeitslevel.
Das machte Spass !

Multiplayer mit DM, TDM und einem Modus "weiteste Schussentfernungen" irgendwie zu wenig im Umfang.
Fazit: 70% und ein wenig Hoffnung auf etwas weiterer Entwicklung am Multiplayer-Teil.


----------



## Enisra (7. Mai 2012)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Mit welcher Ernsthaftigkeit hier manche diesen schönen Beitrag verunstalten macht mich sehr traurig. Offensichtlich fehlt manchen sowohl der Respekt gegenüber dem TE als auch die Fähigkeit zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen.
> Ja ich stehe dazu ein Pro Gamer zu sein.


 
vielleicht ein Proll-Gamer und naja, also schön ist was anderes 

Der "Test" ist mehr so ein Klappentext und in einem so furchtbaren deutsch geschrieben das man dem TE doch zu einem Firefix-Rechtschreibaddon raten und was soll da zwischen den Zeilen stehen? Wie Freud schon sagt:"Manchmal ist eine Zigarre einfach nur eine Zigarre"
Auch, ähm, muss man sagen das der einzige der hier mit übertriebener Ernsthaftigkeit an die Sache ran geht eigentlich nur du bist


----------



## shippy74 (7. Mai 2012)

Was mich interessieren würde zu dem Game:

Wie oder was ist der Wellen Modus und kann man den auch alleine mit einem BOT zusammen Spielen oder geht das nur Online? gibts sowas wie Steam ??
Ich hab nämlich Interesse an dem Game.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (7. Mai 2012)

Der "Bericht" fällt ja schon extrem umfangreich aus 

Aber ich will da jetzt auch nicht zu sehr bashen. Für mich liest sich das eher wie der Versuch eines recht jungen Users seinen Eindruck vom Spiel im Forum zu vermitteln. Das dieser Versuch gründlich in die Hose ging, ist was anderes ^^
Sprich lieber Killmaschin: Wenn dem so sein sollte, setz dich dran, schreib das Ding in Word mit ner Rechtschreibkorrektur vor, mach es etwas informativer und die Sache ist rund


----------



## Mellsei (7. Mai 2012)

Auch wenn das sicherlich ein Trollversuch ist ... hat es mich zum lachen gebracht und meinen Tag gerettet xD .. 
eventuell zumindest.
Vllt hat er ja auch dieses Autokorrekturproblem wie ich  bloß bei ihm ist diese doch etwas anders eingestellt


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nichtmal "Killmachine" hat es als korrekter Username geschafft...
> Du weint man ja Blutstränen angesichts dieser "Rechtschreibung".


 

*lol* made my day - Rabowkes Post natürlich auch wieder mal  Naja aber vielleicht hat er als Pro-Gamer einfach zu wenig Zeit um sich mit dem Schreiben von Tests  und dem anschließenden revidieren rumzuplagen...


----------



## Metalhawk (8. Mai 2012)

Um mal etwas Licht zu machen:

Wenn man so einen Beitrag liest gibt es genau 2 mögliche Autoren. 

1. Troll
2. Mensch auf Sonderschulniveau

Man kann aber durchaus eine passende Antwort für beide finden die weder beleidigend noch fütternd daher kommt. 
Ironie versteht Person 2 nicht und füttert Person 1 nicht an. 
Sachliche Kommentare sind hier völlig unpassend, der nächste Beitrag von Person 1/2 wird deshalb nicht anders daher kommen. Hier wird sicherlich auch nicht geklärt werden wie gut Sniper Elite 2 wirklich ist.
Wenn ich dann hochtrabende Rezensionen lesen muss, gespickt mit nutzlosen Hinweisen und Zitaten gefüllt, welche die eigene Unverständnis für Ironie entlarven, dann weiß ich wer mit mir redet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Mai 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> *lol* made my day - Rabowkes Post natürlich auch wieder mal  Naja aber vielleicht hat er als Pro-Gamer einfach zu wenig Zeit um sich mit dem Schreiben von Tests und dem anschließenden revidieren rumzuplagen...


Ich vermute eher dass das Restgeld nach dem Spiele-Kauf nicht mehr für 'nen gescheiten Duden gereicht hat.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Mai 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Auf Sniper Elite (Höchster Schwierigkeitsgrad) ist es dann gar nicht mal so einfach.
> Ballistik, Wind, aggressivere Feinde .. da muss man schon auf einiges machen.
> 
> Bzgl. Spielzeit - bin jetzt glaub ich in Mission 5 und hab mittlerweile ~10 Stunden gespielt.
> ...



Naja mit Cheats und Godmodus und Rush ist sicher so einiges machbar von der Spielzeit her.    Das sind dann die Cheaterkiddies bei BF2 und 3 die Padden ohne Ende.  

Bin mal gespannt. Meine AT-Version bekomme ich wahrscheinlich am Montag (Versand erfolgt morgen).  Ich werde aber mit Sicherheit nicht nur 3-4 h benötigen, obwohl ich mich nicht unbedingt zu den Noobs zähle.

Mal sehen wie es mit der Ballistik ist und ob die Kritik daran berechtigt ist..


----------



## dmwDragon (11. Mai 2012)

mir geht es nicht darum das Spiel so schnell wie möglich durch zu haben, man will ja Spaß haben und das ist das einzige was zählt


----------



## golani79 (11. Mai 2012)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich werde aber mit Sicherheit nicht nur 3-4 h benötigen, obwohl ich mich nicht unbedingt zu den Noobs zähle.
> 
> Mal sehen wie es mit der Ballistik ist und ob die Kritik daran berechtigt ist..



4-6h so wie einige hier schreiben ist definitv zu wenig. Außer man spielt es auf easy, wo es sogar einen Assistenten gibt, der anzeigt wo das Projektil einschlagen wird.
Zusätzlich kann man auf easy auch Gegner taggen, die einem dann auf der Map angezeigt werden. 

Aber wenn ich es so spiele, dann frag ich mich, wozu überhaupt eine Scharfschützensimulation spielen, wenns doch ohne Ballistik etc. sein soll?

@MichaelG
Was wurde an der Ballistik denn bemängelt? Hab das gar nicht so mitbekommen und könnt mich eigentlich auch nicht beschweren vom  Spiel her.


----------



## Batze (11. Mai 2012)

Toller Test. 

Also Sorry, aber wir schreiben alle mal etwas schnell. 
Aber hier mal so einen persönlichen Überflug über ein Game abzugeben mit derart Fehlern in der Deutschen Schreibweise läst auch den Test nicht gerade erblühen.

Infos bekommt man gar nicht, und nach der Schreibweise auch 0% glaubwürdig.
Das nächste mal bitte etwas ausführlicher und eine bessere Schreibe.


----------

